# New fraud technique



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I’ve heard from several restaurants here in south Florida that people are showing up with screenshots of orders and picking up food. But it’s not the driver assigned. 

The last few weeks have been worse they say and of course it only happens on nice orders. No chick filet


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Who are these people and where are they getting screenshots of driver's orders. Makes absolutely no sense. 
I stick my phone in someone's face at every pick up to make sure I'm getting the right order. If the restaurants aren't making sure it's the right driver/order, then that's on them.


----------



## DJJoeyZ (May 1, 2020)

Easy to do if you have a criminal driver; driver get a high priced order, accepts it and quickly takes a screenshot of the order and cancels the order, now the driver knows the restaurant/customer’s name and the order number, driver can pickup a free meal or text the info to others.
If this keeps happening, expect the restaurants to slow down our pickups as they take time to verify each and every driver.
Low-life thieves ruining it for others.

OP, how did you hear about it from several restaurants? Why would restaurants tell drivers the ways they got ripped off and not just verify who’s doing the pickup?


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Customer places order
Customer takes screen shot of order
Customer sends screen shot to friend
Friend picks up order
Customer reports order never received


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Drivers and customers been scamming UE since UE been around and it quite easy problem to solve. Have a 3 digit code that shared between the food outlet and driver. But Uber have a pile of cash and will continue to cover all the cost so it all you can eat boys :biggrin:


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

We have a high end pizza place here that sells those $22 pizzas. They put the 6 digit order number on the tickets (A2B3C4) cannot pick up with customers name.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Is this what happens, when you pay your drivers poorly?

What are the odds? :rollseyes:


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

The number of restaurants that simply put out orders on a table and leave them there are TO DAMN HIGH.

If I ever want a free meal, I know EXACTLY where to go. Fast food is the hardest to fool, I know a lot of mid range restaurants that just leave them out and rely on the honor system.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I showed my phone to a restaurant a total of 5 times in 1000 orders .


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

BigJohn said:


> Customer places order
> Customer takes screen shot of order
> Customer sends screen shot to friend
> Friend picks up order
> Customer reports order never received


That still doesn't make any sense. Don't see how that should work. The driver's app and customer app are completely different. If a customer places an order they will not have the same pickup screen the driver has to show the restaurant. If the restaurant doesn't check that's their mistake. Otherwise the example you gave is no different than a customer waiting for an order to be delivered and then pretending they never got it to receive a refund. No need to send a friend to pick it up.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

There are a few McDonalds in my area that employees ask drivers to swipe start the trip before handing over the food, that's pretty smart of them, I have never seen any other restaurant ask that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Who are these people and where are they getting screenshots of driver's orders. Makes absolutely no sense.
> I stick my phone in someone's face at every pick up to make sure I'm getting the right order. If the restaurants aren't making sure it's the right driver/order, then that's on them.


Perhaps the people Ordering ?

Scam for free food ?


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

DJJoeyZ said:


> Easy to do if you have a criminal driver; driver get a high priced order, accepts it and quickly takes a screenshot of the order and cancels the order, now the driver knows the restaurant/customer's name and the order number, driver can pickup a free meal or text the info to others.
> If this keeps happening, expect the restaurants to slow down our pickups as they take time to verify each and every driver.
> Low-life thieves ruining it for others.
> 
> OP, how did you hear about it from several restaurants? Why would restaurants tell drivers the ways they got ripped off and not just verify who's doing the pickup?


I've had 3 restaurants say it happened and they actually look at their tablet to verify the photo of driver picking up. This is ok with me. Just takes 10 seconds.

they should be checking on their end anyway because driver can screenshot then cancel. But restaurant tablet shows new driver coming to pickup


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> The number of restaurants that simply put out orders on a table and leave them there are TO DAMN HIGH.
> 
> If I ever want a free meal, I know EXACTLY where to go. Fast food is the hardest to fool, I know a lot of mid range restaurants that just leave them out and rely on the honor system.


Ive seen this in some of the cheap restaurants (TGI Friday, Chile's) as well. All I can do is shake my head in disbelief. Not only do they expose themselves to easy theft but everybody's food is sitting there getting cold.


----------

